# Virus scanning incoming mail

## techiem2

Is there a way to scan incoming email after getmail retrieves the mail from my email provider?

Currently:

getmail gets mail from pop3 server

procmail processes mail, filtering it with spamassassin and other filters and dumping it into my maildirs.

I would like to virus scan the email after getmail retrieves it and before it is checked my spamassassin.

Thanks.

Mark II

----------

## techiem2

Ok.  I got it working.

I'm planning to write a quick howto today in my "spare" time.

I'll post here.

Mark II

----------

## techiem2

Ok.  I wrote it.

You can get the howto at:

https://techiem2.no-ip.com/howtos/

Edit:  Sorry about the formatting.  I'll convert the howto to a proper web page when I have time.

----------

## techiem2

I've formatted the original howto and added a Version 2.

Primary Differences in Version 2 are:

It adds Fetchyahoo instructions

The Procmail filtering system is now improved.  There is now a system procmail setup that scans for viruses, processes a good user rc and a bad user rc, then runs remaining mail through spamassassin.

Future Plans:

Add instructions for using the report generator I'm using to see how effective my filters are.

https://techiem2.no-ip.com/howtos/

----------

## cato`

Nice! 

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## techiem2

 :Smile: 

I figured if I wanted to do it, someone else probably would too.

----------

## wubante

Could you post the how-to on this forum?

I can not get access to the website you provided.

thanks

Ben

----------

## fourhead

i'd also really love to read your how-to, but i can't access your website either. no matter which link i click, nothing happens.

tom

----------

## Diezel

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> i'd also really love to read your how-to, but i can't access your website either. no matter which link i click, nothing happens.
> 
> tom

 

Whee I'm not crazy  :Wink: 

// Diezel

----------

## jrepetto

Try these URLs :

https://techiem2.no-ip.com/howtos/mail/mailv1

https://techiem2.no-ip.com/howtos/mail/mailv2

----------

## fourhead

Hi, didn't check back here for a while  :Smile:  Well, I'm still very interested in your setup. I have five POP3 accounts that I want to access with getmail, filter it trough clamav and then preferably trough an spamassasin alternative, i'd really like to use some bayes-like thing like bogofilter etc., I don't like creating all those anti-spam rules manually but would prefer of having this done automatically. Have had good experiences with this bayes stuff. How would this be possible?

Tom

----------

